# Flourite and clown loaches



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone used Seachem Flourite with clown loaches or other bottom dwellers like cories? I'm looking at setting up a planted SE Asian backwater/stream biotope and was thinking of using it, but am concerned that it might damage their barbels.

The loaches currently live in a tank with fine gravel and haven't had any issues.

I was also thinking of using the Flourite just in the planted areas and sand everywhere else, or having a layer of red/tan 3M sand on top.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds like my setup that I've had for the past 2 years. I started with a layer of Red Flourite underneath a layer of tan 3M sand. Over time the Flourite gets mixed in with the sand and in high water flow areas, the sand gets blown away leaving just leaving the Flourite.

Mixing both isn't bad looking, and my clown loaches have no issues with the Flourite. I think the problem with barbels with corys/loaches are bacteria buildup in deeper substrate bases when they decide to root deep in the sand looking for goodies. My new setup has just a thin layer of tan 3M with some Flourite scattered just for the looks - my loaches decimated all my rooted plants, so just java fern on rocks and driftwood now. Depth is just about 1/2"/1 cm.

It's no longer an Asian steam theme - I threw in a bunch of sterbai corys and they're doing fine in the setup.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have many types of cories (sterbai, axelrodi, lazers, and a few un ID'd species) in two different tanks using flourite, and no issues at all.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My 50g with my loaches has Flourite, have had no issues either. Far as I can tell, their barbels were healthy and sharp last time my hand got too close to one lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Elle said:


> Has anyone used Seachem Flourite with clown loaches or other bottom dwellers like cories? I'm looking at setting up a planted SE Asian backwater/stream biotope and was thinking of using it, but am concerned that it might damage their barbels.
> 
> The loaches currently live in a tank with fine gravel and haven't had any issues.
> 
> I was also thinking of using the Flourite just in the planted areas and sand everywhere else, or having a layer of red/tan 3M sand on top.


It's a hit and miss with cories/loaches and fluorite. Just remember in nature, these types of fish live in muddy, sand substrates. The fish would more or less be happier with sand; why not go for the best of both worlds using Flourite SAND or Onyx sand since you want plants. Save you from mixing substrate.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sc-gonx015/Seachem+Onyx+Sand+Freshwater+Substrate+-+15lb.html
SeaChem Flourite Black Sand - 15lb


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If there's a red flourite sand, I'm all over it. I've just never seen it. What I'd really like is the red 3M sand or something similar, but it's hard to find.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen Red Flourite Sand. I believe they only make it in black.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like SpectraQuartz has picked up the 3M sand line and does red (thanks for the info, bonsai dave!), so I'm going to see if I can find a local distributor.


----------

